# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  ملعب خماسيات المريخ الجديد (روعة تحدث عن نفسها)

## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

* 
اتمني ان يكون نجيله صناعي
حتي يتدرب الفريق حسب الملعب الذي تقام عليه المباراه
*

----------


## zaeim84

*ملعب الخماسيات جميل 
عقبال الملعب الرديف
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*الملعب غاية في الروعة بس المنطقة المحيطة به منظرها سيء جداً اتمنى الاهتمام بها حتى تكتمل الصورة وتكون احلى
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*التصميم بتاع خماسيات ( نقطة الجزاء خارج خط ال18 ) ياريت الملعب الرديف يكون بى نفس الجمال , والحمد لله الذى فطرنى مسلما ثم فطرنى صفوة 
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*ماشاءالله سمحة المقدرة يا صفوة
*

----------


## عجبكو

*اسياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااد بلد و الله 

*

----------


## عجبكو

*بالمناسبة اطلق علي الملعب ملعب مهدي الفكي للخماسيات 

*

----------


## Deimos

*روعة وجمال ... مشكور يا شيخ طارق ...

*

----------


## ميرغنى تاج السر

*ملعب جميل شديد 
نتمنى ان يعاد النظر فى مسالة تصريف مياه الحوض والامطار فى الحوش لانها منظر قبيح وسط المبانى الجميله
                        	*

----------


## محمد star

*ملعب قمه فى الروعه ويوم امس شاهدنا فيه تمرين للمريخ قمه فى الروعه
                        	*

----------


## محمد star

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					





اللهم احمنا من عين الحاسدين والحاقدين
                        	*

----------


## محمد star

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					





جنس جمال ياجمال
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

اتمني ان يكون نجيله صناعي
حتي يتدرب الفريق حسب الملعب الذي تقام عليه المباراه



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
فعلا صناعي ي ود دياب
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الله يبشرك بالخير دايما يا طارق
*

----------


## آدم البزعى

*اين الملعب الرديف يا طارق حامد اى اخبار عنه
*

----------


## الصادق

*الملعب جميل والبيئة المحيطة عايزة شغل كتير . السقف المافيش ده ما تقول لى مسبح المريخ .
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

بالمناسبة اطلق علي الملعب ملعب مهدي الفكي للخماسيات 




 


لفتة بارعة وفاءاً و عرفاناً بما قدمه مهدي الفكي للمريخ . . .  لفتة يستحق عليها المجلس تعظيم سلام 
*

----------


## سيزر

*اجمل حاجة يحمل مهدي الفكي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

بالمناسبة اطلق علي الملعب ملعب مهدي الفكي للخماسيات 




وده يزيد الملعب جمالا والقا باسم اعظم رؤساء المريخ العظيم
*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*الله اكبر الزعيم عالم جميل 
صفوة صفوووووووووووووووووووووووة والله في كل شي
*

----------


## النافعابى

*ماشاء الله المريخ عالم جميل واتمنى اكتمال الملعب الرديف
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*بسم الله ماشاء الله 

ملعب يفتح النفس ويسر القلب 

لأني انا شخشياً اتمرنت فيهو اكثر من مره ههههههه 

وبكره الاثنين متمرن فيهو بعد مباراة مريخ حلفا ان شاء الله
*

----------

